# Franklin Smokers



## dave schiller (Aug 23, 2017)

I note on Aaron Franklin's web site that he will be making and selling smokers in 2018.  No info is given as to price, dimensions, etc.  Somehow I don't think they will be cheap.  Scroll to the bottom of his home page for info.


----------



## jbellard (Aug 23, 2017)

Dave I've read that the smokers will be 6ft long and able to hold 3 briskets. Would cost around $2500 and there over 2,000 people already on the waiting list to get one[emoji]128540[/emoji]


----------



## 3montes (Aug 23, 2017)

Interesting. Everything I seen Franklin smoke on is pretty down home made rusty crusty old propane tanks. Nothing fancy, nothing aesthetically pleasing about his cookers. A 72" long smoker that holds only 3 briskets?? Should be interesting to see what he comes up with.


----------



## jbellard (Aug 23, 2017)

Read this from article. 



Aaron Franklin, the BBQ genius behind the iconic restaurant that bears his last name, is gearing up to release Franklin Barbecue Pits this summer. Austin360 reports the hand-welded smokers will be six-feet long and can smoke up to three briskets at once.

Franklin, a self-taught welder, modeled his new creations after the pits he built to smoke up the legendary brisket at Franklin Barbecue. Brothers Caleb and Matt Johnson are handling the welding and assembly of the pits.


----------



## jbellard (Aug 23, 2017)

I did think itinteresting that it would only fit 3 briskets as well. Should fit more even with his one rack system.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 23, 2017)

JBellard said:


> I did think itinteresting that it would only fit 3 briskets as well. Should fit more even with his one rack system.


Well, 24 inches could be fire box and  handle space. Briskets are 20 inches Or so.  They could lay end to end and be 5 feet of space. There is your 6 feet. It might be a 48 Inch cooking chamber and the briskets would go in diagonally?

I want the autographed deluxe model used on tv for one if his shows [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 23, 2017)

Aaron Franklin is my hero!  I would love to buy one of his smokers!  Beer me!


----------



## anglerman (Aug 24, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Well, 24 inches could be fire box and  handle space. Briskets are 20 inches Or so.  They could lay end to end and be 5 feet of space. There is your 6 feet. It might be a 48 Inch cooking chamber and the briskets would go in diagonally?
> 
> I want the autographed deluxe model used on tv for one if his shows [emoji]129299[/emoji]



Or they're the worlds largest briskets??


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 24, 2017)

Anglerman said:


> Or they're the worlds largest briskets??


4 briskets are 80 inches .. so you know that's not going to fit. They probably won't be deep enough for some large briskets to fit it front to back.


----------



## ruger35 (Aug 26, 2017)

May also be 6 feet in total length. My LSG 24x48 is right about 6' including firebox and stack.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 26, 2017)

ruger35 said:


> May also be 6 feet in total length. My LSG 24x48 is right about 6' including firebox and stack.


That's what I said.
It might be a 48 Inch cooking chamber and the briskets would go in diagonally?


----------



## dave schiller (Aug 26, 2017)

Here's a link to Franklin's smokers: http://www.wideopencountry.com/franklin-barbecue-pits/

$2400-2500 each.  With 2,000 orders, that's about $5m in guaranteed sales prior to initial offering.  Of course, the signups don't necessarily mean purchases.  But still, ...........

As far as dimensions, I guess if you're interested, you could contact Franklin and ask.


----------



## jbellard (Aug 26, 2017)

Hopefully the sales from this smoker will get Aaron and crew back on track as they rebuild from the fire today.  I got the chance to eat at Franklins in June.  Amazing brisket and got to meet Aaron. Super nice guy and he signed my copy of his book.


----------



## ruger35 (Aug 27, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> That's what I said.
> It might be a 48 Inch cooking chamber and the briskets would go in diagonally?


I think you are correct. Single rack and diagonal. Could easily fit 6-7 adding an extra rack if someone feels like doing a little welding.


----------



## whitefish (Sep 23, 2017)

Here is a picture of Franklin's new smoker from a Texas Monthly magazine article. It looks fairly large with an unusual smoke stack. 













Franklin-Kosher-03-1024x768.jpg



__ whitefish
__ Sep 23, 2017


----------



## whitefish (Sep 23, 2017)

Here's the link to the article.

www.texasmonthly.com/bbq/treif-no-franklin-barbecue/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Week%20in%20Texas%2009-23-17&utm_content=Week%20in%20Texas%2009-23-17+CID_8862bdacd0477f83796236d945d8fad8&utm_source=Campaign%20Monitor&utm_term=Treif%20No%20More%20at%20Franklin%20Barbecue


----------



## srmartin15 (Sep 26, 2017)

It looks as though the smoke stack is right at grate level and will pull the smoke/air uniformally across the grate and width of the smoker. Seems like a really good design! I wonder how thick the metal is. I like the reverse flow but this definitely is conventional. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 26, 2017)

Hope this is just an unfinished prototype. Some serious gaps around that door. [emoji]129300[/emoji] 













IMG_20170926_084923.png



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 26, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 26, 2017)

IMG_20170926_090643.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 26, 2017


----------



## jbellard (Sep 26, 2017)

There’s no seal around that door but if you read the article someone posted recently, Franklin was actually using that smoker to cook the kosher briskets. So he is using that one as is.


----------



## dave schiller (Aug 23, 2017)

I note on Aaron Franklin's web site that he will be making and selling smokers in 2018.  No info is given as to price, dimensions, etc.  Somehow I don't think they will be cheap.  Scroll to the bottom of his home page for info.


----------



## jbellard (Aug 23, 2017)

Dave I've read that the smokers will be 6ft long and able to hold 3 briskets. Would cost around $2500 and there over 2,000 people already on the waiting list to get one[emoji]128540[/emoji]


----------



## 3montes (Aug 23, 2017)

Interesting. Everything I seen Franklin smoke on is pretty down home made rusty crusty old propane tanks. Nothing fancy, nothing aesthetically pleasing about his cookers. A 72" long smoker that holds only 3 briskets?? Should be interesting to see what he comes up with.


----------



## jbellard (Aug 23, 2017)

Read this from article. 



Aaron Franklin, the BBQ genius behind the iconic restaurant that bears his last name, is gearing up to release Franklin Barbecue Pits this summer. Austin360 reports the hand-welded smokers will be six-feet long and can smoke up to three briskets at once.

Franklin, a self-taught welder, modeled his new creations after the pits he built to smoke up the legendary brisket at Franklin Barbecue. Brothers Caleb and Matt Johnson are handling the welding and assembly of the pits.


----------



## jbellard (Aug 23, 2017)

I did think itinteresting that it would only fit 3 briskets as well. Should fit more even with his one rack system.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 23, 2017)

JBellard said:


> I did think itinteresting that it would only fit 3 briskets as well. Should fit more even with his one rack system.


Well, 24 inches could be fire box and  handle space. Briskets are 20 inches Or so.  They could lay end to end and be 5 feet of space. There is your 6 feet. It might be a 48 Inch cooking chamber and the briskets would go in diagonally?

I want the autographed deluxe model used on tv for one if his shows [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 23, 2017)

Aaron Franklin is my hero!  I would love to buy one of his smokers!  Beer me!


----------



## anglerman (Aug 24, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Well, 24 inches could be fire box and  handle space. Briskets are 20 inches Or so.  They could lay end to end and be 5 feet of space. There is your 6 feet. It might be a 48 Inch cooking chamber and the briskets would go in diagonally?
> 
> I want the autographed deluxe model used on tv for one if his shows [emoji]129299[/emoji]



Or they're the worlds largest briskets??


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 24, 2017)

Anglerman said:


> Or they're the worlds largest briskets??


4 briskets are 80 inches .. so you know that's not going to fit. They probably won't be deep enough for some large briskets to fit it front to back.


----------



## ruger35 (Aug 26, 2017)

May also be 6 feet in total length. My LSG 24x48 is right about 6' including firebox and stack.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 26, 2017)

ruger35 said:


> May also be 6 feet in total length. My LSG 24x48 is right about 6' including firebox and stack.


That's what I said.
It might be a 48 Inch cooking chamber and the briskets would go in diagonally?


----------



## dave schiller (Aug 26, 2017)

Here's a link to Franklin's smokers: http://www.wideopencountry.com/franklin-barbecue-pits/

$2400-2500 each.  With 2,000 orders, that's about $5m in guaranteed sales prior to initial offering.  Of course, the signups don't necessarily mean purchases.  But still, ...........

As far as dimensions, I guess if you're interested, you could contact Franklin and ask.


----------



## jbellard (Aug 26, 2017)

Hopefully the sales from this smoker will get Aaron and crew back on track as they rebuild from the fire today.  I got the chance to eat at Franklins in June.  Amazing brisket and got to meet Aaron. Super nice guy and he signed my copy of his book.


----------



## ruger35 (Aug 27, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> That's what I said.
> It might be a 48 Inch cooking chamber and the briskets would go in diagonally?


I think you are correct. Single rack and diagonal. Could easily fit 6-7 adding an extra rack if someone feels like doing a little welding.


----------



## whitefish (Sep 23, 2017)

Here is a picture of Franklin's new smoker from a Texas Monthly magazine article. It looks fairly large with an unusual smoke stack. 













Franklin-Kosher-03-1024x768.jpg



__ whitefish
__ Sep 23, 2017


----------



## whitefish (Sep 23, 2017)

Here's the link to the article.

www.texasmonthly.com/bbq/treif-no-franklin-barbecue/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Week%20in%20Texas%2009-23-17&utm_content=Week%20in%20Texas%2009-23-17+CID_8862bdacd0477f83796236d945d8fad8&utm_source=Campaign%20Monitor&utm_term=Treif%20No%20More%20at%20Franklin%20Barbecue


----------



## srmartin15 (Sep 26, 2017)

It looks as though the smoke stack is right at grate level and will pull the smoke/air uniformally across the grate and width of the smoker. Seems like a really good design! I wonder how thick the metal is. I like the reverse flow but this definitely is conventional. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 26, 2017)

Hope this is just an unfinished prototype. Some serious gaps around that door. [emoji]129300[/emoji] 













IMG_20170926_084923.png



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 26, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 26, 2017)

IMG_20170926_090643.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 26, 2017


----------



## jbellard (Sep 26, 2017)

There’s no seal around that door but if you read the article someone posted recently, Franklin was actually using that smoker to cook the kosher briskets. So he is using that one as is.


----------

